# Early Crown Top Coal Dale, PA. Bottle



## smithman29 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi All: Hoping for any info regarding an ice blue aqua, 9" tall, very early crown top bottle I picked up today. Inside slugplate reads PAUL.SKRABAK & Co. / COAL DALE, PA. Possible correct spelling might be PAUL S. KRABAK & Co. as there is no reason for a period to be after the word PAUL but thats the way it reads. Also a space between COAL and DALE. Seams end 1/2" below bottom of crown top and bottle exhibits a good deal of whittle so I'd say it dates from very late 1890's to early 1900's. Condition is great and appears to have never been in the ground.
      Privvydigger or anyone else know anything about this bottle? Any input regarding relative scarcity or value would be welcome. Unfortunately the digital camera bit the dust so I cant post pictures.
      Thanks for any help and best regards.


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sure PD can help and may be very interested in seeing a few pic's.....


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm thinking his name was Paulus Skrabak and the period was to abbreviate Paulus to Paul.. it's a Slovakian name if I'm not mistaken.. a pic would be nice, but a dust-biting camera don't do no good..[]
 Sounds like a neat bottle..


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. It really is a neat bottle. Cyberdigger, interesting explanation regarding the period after the name "PAUL". Is this based on actual fact or just a possible explanation on your part? Sounds like youre familiar with this bottle. Its a shame it dates just a bit past the blob-top era as I really have a hard time truly appreciating crown tops...but it is what it is. Hope to hear from PD as I'm sure he has the most info regarding this Coaldale bottle.
      Thanks, again, and best regards.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2009)

Hanging around in Eastern Europe learned me a lot about those kinda names.. but it's a guess on my part. Now, you need to start embracing those early tooled crowns, because they date back to 1892, and were contemporaries of hutches and blobs for a while, until the crowns won out in the 1920's.. their success is their tragedy, go figure![8|]


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all, sorry it took so long for me t see this post.
 Paul Skrabak bottled his beer on Water street(rte209) in Coaldale.
 Your Skrabak is not common by any means.  The bottle your describing is the third varient of this bottler I've found.  Mr. Skrabak has a ladyleg mug bottom and a light citron christmas tree shaped bottle also.   After I did a bottle presentation to the borough and mentioned the name, I got a call from an 89 y/o women who helped her dad fill the bottles.  The house is long gone and a gas station stands there now.  She remembered but the years where off a bit say 20 or so.  The value depends really on two key Coaldale collectors.  If it goes on eBay I say it could do 25 to 100 dollars.  The last Coaldale bottle in a "hard to find" did 40 bucks.
 If the bottle is mint no chips or cracks.....really like to see a pic
 I'll have to put a picture up of mine but I'm trying to get out the door and dig.....


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Privvydigger: Thank you for your very candid, detailed, and insightful reply regarding this Skrabak Coaldale bottle. The bottle is in excellent condition as previously described. I borrowed a digicam and took a few so-so quality pictures of it. Since I dont know how to post them, if you would notify me of your e-mail address (privately if you wish) I will be glad to send you pics of the bottle. Please feel free to post them on the forum for everyone else to see. If this bottle is of interest to you, or anyone you might know, I'd be glad to swap it for a Schuylkill or Carbon County milk of equal value that I might need for my collection. 
      Thanks, again, and best regards.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

privvydigger@yahoo.com


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 29, 2009)

Privvydigger: Pictures sent. Thanks, again, for the info and enjoy. Best regards.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

pics are huge won't loasd after cropping
 nice bottle
 What do you want milk bottles?


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking for any of the harder to find embossed or pyro milks from Schuylkill or Carbon County that I dont have already (and there are many I dont have). If you currently have or get any good ones in the future, I'd like to hear from you and maybe we can effect a trade. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2011)

still have this bottle?


----------

